

New Apple TV Is Said to Focus on Games, Challenging Traditional Consoles - adventured
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/07/technology/personaltech/new-apple-tv-is-said-to-focus-on-games-challenging-traditional-consoles.html

======
harryf
...meanwhile mobile gaming in the US lost share to messaging, social and
entertainment according to Flurry...
[http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/127636097639/seven-years-
into-t...](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/127636097639/seven-years-into-the-
mobile-revolution-content-is)

------
threeseed
The interesting part for me is what Apple is doing with their Primesense,
Metaio and Faceshift acquisitions. If they are building an AppleTV with
ability to recognise people in the room and automatically enable 3D models for
gaming it could be offer something new in the crowded gaming space:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLfAmNDNgHk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLfAmNDNgHk)

Then again maybe it is for the AppleCar.

~~~
soylentcola
Sure, but didn't Primesense make a lot of the hardware for the original
Kinect? I remember at one point I couldn't download the original Primesense
drivers anymore and read it was because Apple had purchased the company.

Not saying they can't do anything interesting with it because depth cameras
really are cool and due for some "killer apps" but last time I heard talk of
recognizing people in the room, it was regarding the Kinect and people were
wringing hands over tracking and privacy. Either that or they were lamenting
how the 3d tracking in games was mostly a gimmick.

Unrelated to the Apple thing, I still think depth cameras will come into their
own when you can place a few small ones around a room and create a realtime 3d
model of a space for VR.

